# Nikolaus Trial 2010 in Köln



## trialJam-Cologne (10. November 2010)

.... wie erwartet nun den* 8 Nikolaus Trial *in KÃ¶ln.

hier die Eckdaten.

Der  8. Nikolaus â Trial findet am 04. Dezember 2010 (Start 12:00 Uhr, Anmeldeschluss 11:00 Uhr) in die AbenteuerHallen KALK, Christian - SÃ¼nner StraÃe, 51103 KÃ¶ln, statt.
Info. [email protected]
Das Startgeld betrÃ¤gt bei Voranmeldung 5 â¬, an der Tageskasse 7,50 â¬
Ist kein reiner Wettkampf der Spass steht im Vordergrund......





Anmeldung 

hier

Flyer

hier


bis bald 

Phil


----------



## luckygambler (11. November 2010)

juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (11. November 2010)

Wenn ich ne Mitfahrgelgenheit erwische... auf jeden fall!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2010)

S T A N D A R D !

Und diesmal wird die KreativitÃ¤t nicht zuhause vergessen beim Aufbau


----------



## bikersemmel (12. November 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> S T A N D A R D !
> 
> Und diesmal wird die KreativitÃ¤t nicht zuhause vergessen beim Aufbau



mein persÃ¶nlicher Wunsch wÃ¤re ein Looping

Dann bis zum 4.12.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## linus93 (12. November 2010)

ja wie haben uns das auch überlegt aber aus sicherheits gründen müssen wir es oben offen lassen


----------



## siede. (12. November 2010)

linus93 schrieb:


> ja wie haben uns das auch überlegt aber aus sicherheits gründen müssen wir es oben offen lassen



ein _offener Looping_


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. November 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## bike-show.de (14. November 2010)

Dabei.

@Phil: werden am späten Samstag Abend die Rampen wieder frei gegeben?


----------



## pippi (14. November 2010)

hey phil, hab dir ne mail geschrieben. frage lautete wie siehts mit übernachten aus? vllt antworteste ja hier


----------



## Trialzombie (15. November 2010)

ich bin auch dabei 

frei habe ich, das habe ich schon klar gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (27. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

dürfen denn da auch Elite Fahrer vorbei schauen? Wie sind dort die Hindernisse vor Ort (auch Abseits der Competition zum trainieren)? Hab gestern mit dem Herminator telefoniert und wir hätten schon Lust aber es müsste sich dann von der Location her schon lohnen... 
THX
Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. November 2010)

MaxTTH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dÃ¼rfen denn da auch Elite Fahrer vorbei schauen? Wie sind dort die Hindernisse vor Ort (auch Abseits der Competition zum trainieren)? Hab gestern mit dem Herminator telefoniert und wir hÃ¤tten schon Lust aber es mÃ¼sste sich dann von der Location her schon lohnen...
> THX
> ...


Nein, nur wir Versager dÃ¼rfen teilnehmen....

Mit der Einstellung wird das nichts. Hier wird kein World-Cup ausgetragen!
SpaÃ ist der Hauptfaktor. Zwar gibt es einen Wettkampf-Charakter, aber Punkteschlacht suchst du vergeblich.
Wenn es um pures SpaÃfahren geht, freu' dich auf den Jam.


----------



## MaxTTH (27. November 2010)

Ich werde es anderst formulieren, in der Hoffnung eine nettere Antwort zu bekommen .... 
Können den Elite Fahrer rund um die Competition vorbei schauen um zu jamen? Was stehen den vor Ort für Hindernisse?

Grüße


----------



## Goettinger (27. November 2010)

komme ;-) hab zwar kein bike aber is latte


----------



## bike-show.de (28. November 2010)

Die Hindernisse findest Du in Fotos und Videos der vergangenen Jahre (Jam und Nikolaustrial). IMHO kommen keine neuen Hindernisse.

Ihr könntet den Wettkampf ja unter verschärften Bedingungen mit fahren, z.B. in den Sektionen mit den "Bikes dancen"  (Spass muss sein!)


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (30. November 2010)

HuHu.....



bitte die *Voranmeldungen*  ausgefüllt senden an [email protected] oder per FAX *02218808409*.




link *Download*

Gruß Dany & Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (30. November 2010)

@MaxTTH du darfst nur ohne vorderrad fahren.  komme übrigens mit jan auch vorbei.


----------



## linus93 (1. Dezember 2010)

falle für alle after (an moppel und martin) aktionen die länger als 9 gehen aus ;(


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (1. Dezember 2010)

Freu mich all die Besucher und Fahrer ...
Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, es handelt sich beim Nikolaustrial um ein kleinen Wettkampf wo der Spaß im vordergrund steht.
Es gib wie in den letzten Jahren drei Klassen, Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Experten. 

Bitte denkt nur drann das die Veranstaltung kein Professioneller Wettkampf ist !!!

" Der Nikolaus-Trial ist eine Veranstaltung für Kinder, Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene, die
Fahrrad- und Motorrad-Trial als Freizeitsport betreiben.
Modus: Vorausscheidungen - Finale "

Für den Jam im Februar 5 - 6.  2011 würd ich mich freuen wenn Ihr auch zahlreich erscheinen würd. Die Location ist die gleiche und ein vorgeschmack wie es da dieses Jahr war, gibt es ein Video gedreht vom Markus hier im Forum.

Danke und schöne Grüße aus Kalk 
Phil


----------



## Goettinger (2. Dezember 2010)

hey phil, wie warm/kalt ist es in der halle? dann weiss ich in etwa was ich anziehen muss =)


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey Steffen ,


also in der Warmhalle kannst du mit T-Shirt fahren und in der BMX Halle da würd ich dir ein Polaranzug empfehlen da ist es kalt.
Wer mit Wasser in den Leitungen fährt eine Flasche Frostschuz hilft.

3x Spuren Anfänger - Warmhalle
2 Spuren Fortgeschritte - Warmhalle + 1 Spur in der BMX Halle
2 x Spuren Expert - Warmhalle + 1 Spur in der BMX Halle

Gruß Phil


----------



## bikersemmel (2. Dezember 2010)

gibts schon Fotos vom Aufbau? damit ich mich mental auf die Strecken vorbereiten kann


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> gibts schon Fotos vom Aufbau? damit ich mich mental auf die Strecken vorbereiten kann



Akuter Mangel an Zeit.. wird ein verdammt langer Tag morgen...


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Dezember 2010)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> gibts schon Fotos vom Aufbau? damit ich mich mental auf die Strecken vorbereiten kann



Zur Streckenvorbereitung kann ich nur sagen das die schon mal da sein werden  







Nur für dich Semmel zum anfeuern für die Show mit dem besten Showfahrer Deutschlands


----------



## pippi (2. Dezember 2010)

oufff watt????  ich glaub ich komm doch, aber ohne bike. dafür hätt ich bei den netten damen (um nich schlampen zu sagen ) eh keine zeit.... nein scherz, trotzdem viel spass euch, wir sehn uns zum frühlingsjam, da lohnt sich die weite reise wenigstens


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Dezember 2010)

ich bin dann auchmal am start. komme mit dem hanson h.r-man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. Dezember 2010)

kann jemand eine flex mitbringen? meine ist leider schrott -.- und ich müsste mal ne neue flexung haben.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. Dezember 2010)

Also soweit steht alles bitte daran denken das es kein Wettkampf ist und die Sectionen eher für den Spass gebaut worden sind. 

Bitte keine hohen Anforderung stellen. 

Danke mit besten Gruß phil


----------



## trialelmi (4. Dezember 2010)

für die , die nicht dabei waren hier ein paar fotos.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Dezember 2010)

Jo ich muss sagen die lange Fahrt hat sich gelohnt....Hannes und Ich fanden es bei euch ziemlich geil 

Außerdem fand ich es schön das auch den Jugendlichen, die nicht so viel Geld besitzen bzw. sich kein Trialbike leisten können dieser Sport dort näher gebracht wurde.....saubere Arbeit Jungs....habt ihr fein gemacht


----------



## bike-show.de (5. Dezember 2010)

Geniale Veranstaltung! Sektionen und Stimmung waren tip top!



MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Jo ich muss sagen die lange Fahrt hat sich gelohnt....Hannes und Ich fanden es bei euch ziemlich geil



Cool, dass Ihr gekommen seit.


----------



## duro e (5. Dezember 2010)

war wie letztes jahr sehr geil wiedermal.
aber kommt auch zum frühlingsjam hehe , da gehts dann richtig ab ^^
kann glaub ich jeder bestätigen , zumal dies dann 2 tage voller spaß and action sind.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. Dezember 2010)

.... zu erstmal Danke an alle die da waren und besonders die Helfer die mir geholfen haben den Nikolaus Trial aufzubauen.

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle beim Frühlingsjam 2011 dabei.



Gruß Phil


----------



## trialelmi (6. Dezember 2010)

btw wie sieht das eigentlich aus für Fahhradtrialer die mal so vorbeikommen wollen. Sind diese Hindernisse dort immer vorhanden oder wie läuft das?


----------



## linus93 (6. Dezember 2010)

nein das wäre ja wie im himmel.
aber am wochenende besteht meistens die möglichkeit zu fahren.
am besten vorher mich kurz fragen oder in den ruhrpott köln... gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (7. Dezember 2010)

trialelmi schrieb:


> btw wie sieht das eigentlich aus für Fahhradtrialer die mal so vorbeikommen wollen. Sind diese Hindernisse dort immer vorhanden oder wie läuft das?



Hallo Elmi,


ja die Hindernisse sind immer vorhanden, sogar noch mehr. Nun aber das klitze kleine Problem ist das wir in der Warmhalle da wo der Fahrradtrial stattgefunden hat  ist eigentlich jeden Tag Rahmenprogramm. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit wie Linus schon sagte das, per Voranmeldung also mich anrufen und kann dann für Euch nach einem Termin schauen. Hinten in der BMX Halle haben wir auch ein kleinen Bereich den wir nutzen können. Der wird aber in den nächsten Tagen aufgeräumt so das da auch über den Winter stehen kann.

Wenn Du oder jemand noch fragen haben sollte, ... einfach stellen.

Meine RufNr. 01787964826

Gruß Phil


@Semmel danke für die geile Show  .... 


@ Alle .. Will noch eine Foto Session in der Halle starten wer hat Lust ...?
Bitte PM .  zweck Termin


@ Nils hoffe Ihr kommt im Februar vorbei 
@ Hannes von den kleinen Knirpsen die da waren und dich angefeuert haben soll ich dir viel Erfolg wünschen für 2011

@ Martin & Linus - danke für eure Hilfe 

@ Felix - hoffe du hast bald eine neue Kupplung fürs Rad 

bis bald Phil


----------

